# 150watts over ADA 90cm



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

do you think 150watts MH is enough for an ADA 90-cm, cause a lot of ADA 90 has a lightning of 150watts and 2x36watts.


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

IMO go with t5 HO's with good reflectors. the halide will loose allot of light at the ends of a 3 ft tank.. a 4x39 tec fixture would give you a ton of light.
check out ReefGeek > Aquarium Supplies for Marine, Reef, and Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree with that statement. There are two 150w HQI's over my 48" tank and they are staggered on timers. When one shuts off, the highly directional quality of MH lighting becomes very apparent. 24" is the max. width I would try a 150W pendant with. Good luck.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

How about the smaller 60cm tank from ADA? I was considering the 150 watt MH pendant for that tank and hoping that the coverge would be sufficient. 
Thanks,

Darrell


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

150 MH is more than enough. Amano demonstrated that in the 06 catalog. Solar I, which is 150MH, hangs over the 90-cm.

He also said the 2X36 PC meant for viewing and not really for growing bec at that height of 30cm, they don't do squat. 

Dang, makes me regret getting the Coralife 150+2X65 PC cus the added weights are making the ADA arm a lil feeble. 

So, if you still haven't bought the lighting, just go with the 150MH by itself. If you can hang the lighting in some places other than the ADA arm, then you can feel free to use the 150+PC light unit. 

For me, it is kindda late cus i got the arm already. So, don't make the same mistake I made


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks for the info paul, just wanna make sure before i order the light, cause i want to make my 90-cm a fully planted tank with some driftwoods and stems plants, i thought i need the Grand Solar 1.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I have nova 4x39 over my 90P running 8 hours growing stem plants and I think it's too much light. If I have higher budget, I would go with grand solar  What other fixtures are you considering?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Solar 1 150watts MH, i want it to make all ADA, except for the stand

Well i think 150watts will be enough to grow everything so i will go for that, the Grand Solar 1 is too much for me


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

You got my vote


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a Solar I over a 30" tank for now, works fine, it will also work fine on a 35" tank which I believe the 90cm dimensions to be, give or take a quarter inch or so.
Very nice light indeed, you will enjoy it, and you should ^$


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Not much help but if I were to get a 90cm I would definitely spring for the solar!


----------

